# touching tribute to my cuz



## happygirl666

Do any of you lovely ladyes have any idears about a tribute for my cuz every time she has the baby sex scan she sadley looses it the next day this has happend 6 times now it hurts me deep down as the pregnancy with charlie was fairly scair free untill the end two months but this is not about me I would like to think of a nice tribute for her do you guys have any words of wisdom or advice as she has just lost another child. I want to help her throug it all as it must be heartbreaking but since I have charlie she said im doing it to rub it in That could not be so far away from the truth. Keep strong blesed be look foward to hearing back from you all


----------



## Alexp

Your cousin could try something like these web sites. Miss you .org was fanatstic and helped my husband when he lost his mum. Unfortunately it has since shut down. You could try these though

https://www.journey-through-grief.com/tributes-to-deceased.html

https://www.respectance.com/onlinetribute/


----------



## happygirl666

thank you


----------



## Vickieh1981

There are lots such as gone too soon and memory of (i have this for Isabella) but I don't think I would like someone else doing something like that for my little girl so she may feel the same.

I wonder if it might be nicer to get her a keepsake for her angels - maybe a necklace with a different gem for each baby or something


----------



## happygirl666

Thank you girls I said to her if there is anything I could do to help I'm here I'm so sorry for all your losses :( hugs x


----------



## Alexp

I found it very hard to cope with my losses it was only two years ago that I found a solution for myself. I had a tattoo on my lower back especailly for my babies. Its not on show and is personnel to me. It helped in some kind of way as a memorium to what I hadnt got. This may be morbid to some but as I said it helped me. Perhaps you could mention something like this to her:hugs:

As this is a forum for this kind of thing I have downloaded a pic
 



Attached Files:







tattoo 006.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 3









tattoo 007.jpg
File size: 46.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## happygirl666

stuning tat I will tell her :) thank you all for your suprort and if any of you need someone to talk to I will allways be hear as hard for me to say but sadley been there with you two


----------



## Vickieh1981

That tattoo is beautiful xx


----------

